# Trojan.Zlob.G infection



## s0nginmyheart (Jan 27, 2008)

Hi,

Tonight I got a "Security Center Alert" prompt saying I had a Trojan.zlob.g infection. It pops up every few minutes or so. I'm currently running full scans on AVG Anti-Virus (Free) and Windows Defender. But I also ran a scan with HJT to see if someone can help me clean it up in the meantime. Any help is most appreciated.

Thanks in advance!

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.2
Scan saved at 11:25:16 PM, on 12/7/2008
Platform: Windows XP SP3 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v7.00 (7.00.6000.16735)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MsMpEng.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\bin\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\AVG\AVG8\avgwdsvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jqs.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lxddcoms.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\nvsvc32.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\AVG\AVG8\avgrsx.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Viewpoint\Common\ViewpointService.exe
C:\Program Files\Compact Wireless-G USB Network Adapter with SpeedBooster\WLService.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\AVG\AVG8\avgemc.exe
C:\Program Files\Compact Wireless-G USB Network Adapter with SpeedBooster\WUSB54GSC.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\Dell\Media Experience\PCMService.exe
C:\Program Files\Logitech\MouseWare\system\em_exec.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\DSentry.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\LVCOMSX.EXE
C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\firefox.exe
C:\Program Files\Dell Photo AIO Printer 922\dlbtbmgr.exe
C:\Program Files\Dell Photo AIO Printer 922\dlbtbmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Distillr\Acrotray.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jusched.exe
C:\Program Files\Lexmark 2500 Series\lxddmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Lexmark 2500 Series\lxddamon.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\AVG\AVG8\avgtray.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG8\avgscanx.exe
C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunes.exe
C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
C:\Program Files\Winamp\winamp.exe
C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG8\avgui.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MSASCui.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\HijackThis\HijackThis.exe

R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyOverride = *.local
O2 - BHO: Adobe PDF Reader Link Helper - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: WormRadar.com IESiteBlocker.NavFilter - {3CA2F312-6F6E-4B53-A66E-4E65E497C8C0} - C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG8\avgssie.dll
O2 - BHO: Java(tm) Plug-In SSV Helper - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: AVG Security Toolbar - {A057A204-BACC-4D26-9990-79A187E2698E} - C:\PROGRA~1\AVG\AVG8\AVGTOO~1.DLL
O2 - BHO: Adobe PDF Conversion Toolbar Helper - {AE7CD045-E861-484f-8273-0445EE161910} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Acrobat\AcroIEFavClient.dll
O2 - BHO: Java(tm) Plug-In 2 SSV Helper - {DBC80044-A445-435b-BC74-9C25C1C588A9} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jp2ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: JQSIEStartDetectorImpl - {E7E6F031-17CE-4C07-BC86-EABFE594F69C} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\lib\deploy\jqs\ie\jqs_plugin.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Adobe PDF - {47833539-D0C5-4125-9FA8-0819E2EAAC93} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Acrobat\AcroIEFavClient.dll
O3 - Toolbar: AVG Security Toolbar - {A057A204-BACC-4D26-9990-79A187E2698E} - C:\PROGRA~1\AVG\AVG8\AVGTOO~1.DLL
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PHIME2002ASync] C:\WINDOWS\System32\IME\TINTLGNT\TINTSETP.EXE /SYNC
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PHIME2002A] C:\WINDOWS\System32\IME\TINTLGNT\TINTSETP.EXE /IMEName
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PCMService] "C:\Program Files\Dell\Media Experience\PCMService.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvCplDaemon] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\WINDOWS\System32\NvCpl.dll,NvStartup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MSPY2002] C:\WINDOWS\System32\IME\PINTLGNT\ImScInst.exe /SYNC
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Logitech Utility] Logi_MwX.Exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IMJPMIG8.1] "C:\WINDOWS\IME\imjp8_1\IMJPMIG.EXE" /Spoil /RemAdvDef /Migration32
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [DVDSentry] C:\WINDOWS\System32\DSentry.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LVCOMSX] C:\WINDOWS\system32\LVCOMSX.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NeroFilterCheck] C:\WINDOWS\system32\NeroCheck.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Dell Photo AIO Printer 922] "C:\Program Files\Dell Photo AIO Printer 922\dlbtbmgr.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Acrobat Assistant 7.0] "C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Distillr\Acrotray.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [lxddmon.exe] "C:\Program Files\Lexmark 2500 Series\lxddmon.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [lxddamon] "C:\Program Files\Lexmark 2500 Series\lxddamon.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AppleSyncNotifier] C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\bin\AppleSyncNotifier.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [DLBTCATS] rundll32 C:\WINDOWS\System32\spool\DRIVERS\W32X86\3\DLBTtime.dll,[email protected]
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AVG8_TRAY] C:\PROGRA~1\AVG\AVG8\avgtray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [RoxWatchTray] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Roxio Shared\9.0\SharedCOM\RoxWatchTray9.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\QTTask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [iTunesHelper] "C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [updateMgr] "C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Acrobat\AdobeUpdateManager.exe" AcPro7_1_0 -reboot 1
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-18\..\Run: [DWQueuedReporting] "C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\MICROS~1\DW\dwtrig20.exe" -t (User 'SYSTEM')
O4 - HKUS\.DEFAULT\..\Run: [DWQueuedReporting] "C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\MICROS~1\DW\dwtrig20.exe" -t (User 'Default user')
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Gamma Loader.lnk = C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Calibration\Adobe Gamma Loader.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: &AOL Toolbar search - res://C:\Program Files\AOL Toolbar\toolbar.dll/SEARCH.HTML
O8 - Extra context menu item: Convert link target to Adobe PDF - res://C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Acrobat\AcroIEFavClient.dll/AcroIECapture.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Convert link target to existing PDF - res://C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Acrobat\AcroIEFavClient.dll/AcroIEAppend.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Convert selected links to Adobe PDF - res://C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Acrobat\AcroIEFavClient.dll/AcroIECaptureSelLinks.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Convert selected links to existing PDF - res://C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Acrobat\AcroIEFavClient.dll/AcroIEAppendSelLinks.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Convert selection to Adobe PDF - res://C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Acrobat\AcroIEFavClient.dll/AcroIECapture.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Convert selection to existing PDF - res://C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Acrobat\AcroIEFavClient.dll/AcroIEAppend.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Convert to Adobe PDF - res://C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Acrobat\AcroIEFavClient.dll/AcroIECapture.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Convert to existing PDF - res://C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Acrobat\AcroIEFavClient.dll/AcroIEAppend.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~4\OFFICE11\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~4\OFFICE11\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: Real.com - {CD67F990-D8E9-11d2-98FE-00C0F0318AFE} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\Shdocvw.dll
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O16 - DPF: {17492023-C23A-453E-A040-C7C580BBF700} (Windows Genuine Advantage Validation Tool) - http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?linkid=39204
O16 - DPF: {30528230-99f7-4bb4-88d8-fa1d4f56a2ab} (Installation Support) - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common\Yinsthelper.dll
O16 - DPF: {341FF14B-00CB-49F5-A427-A164DF1D5E1F} (MALPlaybackCtrl Class) - http://musicstore.connect.com/assets/activexplayer/SMALStreaming.cab
O16 - DPF: {483EB14D-AF1C-4951-81B0-4E2B41829FF6} (QOLCheck Control) - https://www.select2perform.com/cabs/QOLCheck.ocx
O16 - DPF: {9600F64D-755F-11D4-A47F-0001023E6D5A} (Shutterfly Picture Upload Plugin) - http://web1.shutterfly.com/downloads/Uploader.cab
O16 - DPF: {BDBDE413-7B1C-4C68-A8FF-C5B2B4090876} (F-Secure Online Scanner 3.3) - http://support.f-secure.com/ols/fscax.cab
O16 - DPF: {EACD6BE5-C0EE-4909-9B71-B2807C8A245C} (JukeOn Login Control) - http://dl.jukeon.co.kr/jukeon/jukeon2/2007100401/jukeonax.cab
O18 - Protocol: linkscanner - {F274614C-63F8-47D5-A4D1-FBDDE494F8D1} - C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG8\avgpp.dll
O20 - AppInit_DLLs: avgrsstx.dll
O23 - Service: Adobe LM Service - Adobe Systems - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe Systems Shared\Service\Adobelmsvc.exe
O23 - Service: Apple Mobile Device - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\bin\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
O23 - Service: AVG Free8 E-mail Scanner (avg8emc) - AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o. - C:\PROGRA~1\AVG\AVG8\avgemc.exe
O23 - Service: AVG Free8 WatchDog (avg8wd) - AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o. - C:\PROGRA~1\AVG\AVG8\avgwdsvc.exe
O23 - Service: Bonjour Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe
O23 - Service: dlbt_device - Dell - C:\WINDOWS\system32\dlbtcoms.exe
O23 - Service: getPlus(R) Helper - NOS Microsystems Ltd. - C:\Program Files\NOS\bin\getPlus_HelperSvc.exe
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\1050\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: iPod Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: Java Quick Starter (JavaQuickStarterService) - Sun Microsystems, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jqs.exe
O23 - Service: lxddCATSCustConnectService - Lexmark International, Inc. - C:\WINDOWS\System32\spool\DRIVERS\W32X86\3\\lxddserv.exe
O23 - Service: lxdd_device - - C:\WINDOWS\system32\lxddcoms.exe
O23 - Service: MSCSPTISRV - Sony Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Sony Shared\AVLib\MSCSPTISRV.exe
O23 - Service: Intel NCS NetService (NetSvc) - Intel(R) Corporation - C:\Program Files\Intel\NCS\Sync\NetSvc.exe
O23 - Service: NVIDIA Driver Helper Service (NVSvc) - NVIDIA Corporation - C:\WINDOWS\System32\nvsvc32.exe
O23 - Service: PACSPTISVR - Sony Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Sony Shared\AVLib\PACSPTISVR.exe
O23 - Service: Roxio UPnP Renderer 9 - Sonic Solutions - C:\Program Files\Roxio\Digital Home 9\RoxioUPnPRenderer9.exe
O23 - Service: Roxio Upnp Server 9 - Sonic Solutions - C:\Program Files\Roxio\Digital Home 9\RoxioUpnpService9.exe
O23 - Service: LiveShare P2P Server 9 (RoxLiveShare9) - Sonic Solutions - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Roxio Shared\9.0\SharedCOM\RoxLiveShare9.exe
O23 - Service: RoxMediaDB9 - Sonic Solutions - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Roxio Shared\9.0\SharedCOM\RoxMediaDB9.exe
O23 - Service: Roxio Hard Drive Watcher 9 (RoxWatch9) - Sonic Solutions - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Roxio Shared\9.0\SharedCOM\RoxWatch9.exe
O23 - Service: Sony SPTI Service (SPTISRV) - Sony Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Sony Shared\AVLib\SPTISRV.exe
O23 - Service: Viewpoint Manager Service - Viewpoint Corporation - C:\Program Files\Viewpoint\Common\ViewpointService.exe
O23 - Service: WUSB54GSCSVC - GEMTEKS - C:\Program Files\Compact Wireless-G USB Network Adapter with SpeedBooster\WLService.exe

--
End of file - 11814 bytes


----------

